# johnson beach report



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

first spot I tried it was baby catfish the second it hit the water. if you didn't set the hook then they would steal the bait

second spot i tried didn't get even a bite. didn't see anyone catch shit. the couple next to me started packing up a full 2 hours before sunset so I'm assuming they weren't having any luck either. saw a lot of yak fisherman, not sure if they were going for reds of sharks. 

water was not clear at all.. waves were 2 feet or so.. 

not sure why the fishing sucks this year. i can remember last year around this time i was catching some good fish

was using the freshest dead shrimp you could imagine from publix. wild and uncooked/unfrozen. 

even tried jigging for ladyfish and nothing .. i did see some small white fish jumping past the first sandbar.. they weren't whiting.. they looked more round shaped..


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The jumping fish were Ladyfish....probably. The reason the fishing hasn't been better is because the water temp has been lower.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

I went out there for 3 or 4 hours and lots of catfish and 1 ladyfish is all I got. the water was too nasty. I talked to one guy at the parking lot and he said he got a few whiting.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i've caught more fish in the surf in murky water then clear water for sure especially during the day. seems like in clear water the fish are hiding and scared to feed. i dunno will give it another shot in the morning..

not sure why its murkey either, the surf hasn't been rough lately.. maybe someone can give me an explanation on that


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> The jumping fish were Ladyfish....probably. The reason the fishing hasn't been better is because the water temp has been lower.


the fish i saw were way too small to be ladyfish and as i stated they were round in shape not skinny IMO.. they were jumping in a line past the sandbar.. some type of baitfish that obviously did not go for my shrimp cause i casted right at them. had it been ladyfish they would of tore up the shrimp for sure


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

The jumping fish were most likely leatherbacks or "crazy fish" as they are called locally. They are always jumping and are very common in the surf here. They will hit sabiki rigs, but are just a nuisance as they have some nasty spines on their belly and are no good for bait.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

daylate said:


> The jumping fish were most likely leatherbacks or "crazy fish" as they are called locally. They are always jumping and are very common in the surf here. They will hit sabiki rigs, but are just a nuisance as they have some nasty spines on their belly and are no good for bait.


correct. i've got these by accident before reeling in my bait .. they usually are at the surface running away from preds


----------

